# I think he thought WTB is 'Want to Bomb'



## paul95se (Sep 23, 2007)

@Wheels Up 
So made the mistake of posting the following-
https://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/want-buy-wtb/283988-wtb-yard-gar-sampler.html#post5714992

Apparently, there was some confusion with my request. However, I don't really mind:
Why can't I embed a pic.....


http://imgur.com/a8IL7X4


:smile2::smile2::smile2:

Never ceases to amaze me the generosity of cigar communities. Really something else. 
I'll be happy to pay this forward.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

here you go


----------



## paul95se (Sep 23, 2007)

JtAv8tor said:


> here you go


Well thank you, Sir!


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

When you are building a new mailbox from the destruction, let us know. lol


----------



## paul95se (Sep 23, 2007)

jmt8706 said:


> When you are building a new mailbox from the destruction, let us know. lol


No shit. Haven't got mail in days now. 
Wife is getting pissed


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Very generous!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

Holy Crap Batman!!!!!!!


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

question is...where in hell does @Wheels Up find those sticks for a buck and a half????


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

zcziggy said:


> question is...where in hell does @Wheels Up find those sticks for a buck and a half????


First, you know what state I live in.
Third, I'm not good at maths.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tarheel7734 (Apr 14, 2013)

Great hit and some great sticks in there.


----------



## paul95se (Sep 23, 2007)

zcziggy said:


> question is...where in hell does @Wheels Up find those sticks for a buck and a half????


Yeah really. I need to head south!


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

Awesome hit!


----------

